# Went surf fishing for the first time and have some questions



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Tried surf fishing in Navarre today for the first time. The water was rough. I was hoping to catch some Pompano but no luck. I did catch a 17" redfish and a bluefish plus a bunch of catfish. I was wondering how far out I need to cast. It seems I was having difficulty getting the line out far enough. One of the guys fishing said to cast where the outer wave breaks for pompano. Any advice?


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I usually wade out as far as I can where I am still able to cast. Then launch out to the dark water I try to at least get the bait on the other side of the last breaking wave. The place I choose to fish will usually have a sandbar that I can wade to and cast from. Hope this helps.

How was the grass today in Navarre?


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

water was yellow-ish , no weed ....wind wasn't bad at all (this was yesterday sat) fished with dead shrimp from Maria's and managed blues, two reds, some whiting and a bunch of cats...lost a nice size pompano at the braker....:banghead

going back today...i'll be looking for some fleas (i think thats what i needed for the pompano anyways) ....water temp is ok but not that cold yet

**try the shallow ends as well, move as much as you can till you find them....I thought I did for a moment, but the blues moved in and as we know pompanos and blues dont get along too well....good luck keep on trying.Also try different color beads till they start biting....I switched from orange topink and it seemed to wk.


----------



## firerave (Nov 10, 2009)

Depends on what you are fishing for. Reds might not be as far out as some other fish


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I've caught pompano 6 feet from shore.....a lot of things come into consideration when I determine where to fish. My best advise would be to cast one past the outer bar,onebetween to the two barsand sometimes one a few feet out in the first trough.......


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *konz (11/11/2009)*I've caught pompano 6 feet from shore.....a lot of things come into consideration when I determine where to fish. My best advise would be to cast one past the outer bar,onebetween to the two barsand sometimes one a few feet out in the first trough.......


:withstupid

ive seen people catch pompano literally on a cane pole within 10 ft of the shore


----------



## nwflyj (Oct 9, 2009)

I have seen alot of activity about 100 yards out fron my airplane.


----------

